# oooooooooooooDashie, let the fun begin..............



## PoptartShop

LOL that's funny! :lol:


----------



## Equine_Woman

Lol


----------



## TaMMa89

.


----------



## mlkarel2010

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I give you a 10 on great camera timing!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

well..if shes not a morning mare then she must be..
a nightmare!! hahah!!

thats a great pic btw! good job!


----------



## JackieB

Salty_alydaR said:


> well..if shes not a morning mare then she must be..
> a nightmare!! hahah!!


Now that's funny!

Wait until Dashie sees this!


----------



## BustersRyder

Is that before or after she got off her milking shift?


----------



## buckaroo2010

LOL that is sooooooooooooo funnny :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

What a great picture! Love it! Is that your horse?


----------



## OutRiding01

Ooooh Dashie.... where are you???? Come out, come out


----------



## MsEddi

Didn't take that pic, found it I typed in Dash the ol mare and up it came, I see she hasn't seen it yet so I still have time to run.


----------



## DashAwayAll

Hush now! i am working here! An importnat interview for CNN. 

Ahemm..... So, Mr Hi-Ho-Silver, you are the lastest horse that MsEddi fell from? Is it true you bucked her off? How do you _feel_ about bucking her off?


----------



## MsEddi

I didn't mean to buck her off but she got so dizzy doing circles, she waited for dashie to rescue her but noooooooooo she's too busy playing with cows.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

O my goodness & the fun starts between you two again!! 

aka FoxFireEMT


----------



## MsEddi

Can't teach old dogs (like us) new tricks, right Dash???


----------



## DashAwayAll

Yessssss. It begins again ...
And who ya callin' old, ya geriatric poster girl?


----------



## Syble413

I just want to say that you two have still got "it"! :lol: It's so nice to see you two here!


----------



## MsEddi

You !!! you milking machine, LOL


----------



## Cat

I really don't think this forum realized what they were getting into when they let you two on here! :shock: 

It will never ever be the same again...









LOL - good to see the good ole fun starting! LOL.


----------



## DashAwayAll

All this can be yours, MsEddie, if you fall on your knees and worship me! Dashie, commander of Infinity _and beyond!_


----------



## MsEddi

Okay but cover your eyes cause I'm lookin good, this is me.


----------



## DashAwayAll

Oh dear oh dear. Those dementia meds really aren't working, are they sweetums? I happen to have a pic of you from the Great Twinke Sale at walmart last week .....









Your crown, however, is stunning. < blows kisses>


----------



## MsEddi

I think your right cause the other day when I seen you, you were looking good too!!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

I always look gooooooood, sweetlips!

And they're reeeeeeeeeeeeea







l !

( before anyone gets offended... where do ya think Strip Steak come from??? )


----------



## MsEddi

Really..... take this you ol heiffer, she says sweetly.


----------



## Remali

BustersRyder....your avatar is going to give me nightmares!! :shock:


----------



## DashAwayAll

:shock: 

Oh no she dinnet. < begins to head bob > 

Did y'all see that? _Did ja???_ MsEddi just diss-ed me with a rump roast! Enough. I'm sending some friends over to rough you up! You are sooo bad.










bad girl bad girl
whatchoo gonna do? 
Whatchoo gonna do when then nun for you?


----------



## Remali

Rump roast....too funny....!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

i think she needs a hug .


----------



## DashAwayAll

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> i think she needs a hug .


Naw, I think MsssssssssssEddi needs a big smooch! Come'mere Eddi! Pucker up, bayyyyyyybeeee! Who luvs ya?


----------



## MsEddi

Okay I'm gettin out of here, mad nun disease!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Wooohooooooooo! Dashie wins smackdown # 218,457,001. !!


----------



## MsEddi

Don't be so sure cause:
You can mess with the butcher,
you can mess with the baker, 
when you mess with MsEddi, 
your messing with the undertaker!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Wait a sec! Hold on .... what's this "mess with the baker?"

What exactly do I have to mess with for, say, some fresh cherry cheesecake? Hmmmm?

Hey! You're trying to distract me with home made baked goods. Very clever, evil one. An Undertaker, eh? Well Dashie ain't skeert. Our powers come from higher up ......look out Eds! Comin' to gitya Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaa!!


----------



## Remali

****.....you two crack me up....

now where is that cheesecake?!!!


----------



## MsEddi

Here you go Remali,


----------



## MsEddi

and for you Dashie!!!


----------



## Remali

lol......m'mmmmm.....!!! Thanks MsEddi...

watch out Dashie, I think your pie may be comin' at ya rather quickly!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

** punches glove and begins the chatter**

Come on baby fire it in here! Come on one right here. Give it to me.

Fire that cheeser, Eds!!!!


----------



## MsEddi

Here it comes babbbbyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MsEddi

OOPS looks like I missed, not really, LOL take that baby.


----------



## meggymoo

:lol: I really like you two, you both bring something new to the forum. You have me in stitches! :lol:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Herbie the Amazing Wonder beagle, Ellie Mae, and Martha thank you kindly!










Edited to add: Awww shoot. Doggie is a screen licker. How come stuff doesn't move here? let's upgrade!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Here Eddi, I saved some cheesecake for ya! lemme get it .... hold on.... it crawled up there a ways .....










( There ya go Meggymoo, one for you, sweetie.  )


----------



## MsEddi

Dashie, didn't I tell you not to give Ellie booze, look at her wino nose for pete's sake someone should report you, LOL img]http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/4565_80493134_283ecb0306_1.jpg[/img]
ps thanks Meggymoo but she started it!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

ROTFLMAO

Poor Elliebellie. She's been having nightmares ya know.... about ... things in the corn.









Don't let that red nose fool ya. She's just hoping it will bring Rudolph. I keep telling her, reindeer poop is a special once a year treat only!! Guess she's getting tired of calf poopies.

*I* started it? Liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## MsEddi

Oh yeah, your right I did start it, hehehe


----------



## DashAwayAll

You, Miss Thang, are sooooooo much trouble. Go spank yourself silly, naughty girl..


----------



## Remali

OMG I love that big bunny......I want one like that!!  
Look out, here comes Thumper!!!! :shock:


----------



## MsEddi

Here I is Girlfriend,.....oh ouch!!!! you would? wouldn't you? hehe


----------



## DashAwayAll

Here I come..... heh heh heh


----------



## MsEddi

Not today, Madam long in the tooth, LOL


----------



## DashAwayAll

Hisses at MsEddi. Fine. Really. Be like that. However, I know you can't get within twenty feet of that cross without bursting into an atomic fireball yourself. 
Looks like it has to be Holy water at twenty paces << cue Clint Eastwood movie music >>Squints eyes, wiggles fingers over weapon.....

Draw when you're ready, partner. < spits>

.


----------



## MsEddi

I will as soon as the cat gets off me, LOL


----------



## DashAwayAll

Honey, that thing may be warm and fuzzy but it ain't the cat. Tuck yourself back into your bra right this instance!


----------



## MsEddi

OH OH, LOL


----------



## DashAwayAll

Ha! I knew those bodacious things couldn't be real! 

Come on over and we'll have lunch. A weinier roast.


----------



## Remali

Now that's my kinda hot dog!

Morning you two!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ahahaha!! you two crack me up :lol:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Well this ain't no private party, Salty. Grab a big ole stick with a nail in the end and give MsEddie a whack! She deserves it. Honest. Last weekend she got liquored up and went cruising for dudes again ...


----------



## Salty_alydaR

*GASP!* no wayy!
well in that case...








she needs some sense knocked into her!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

That's m'girl, salty! I'm so proud. << gently wipes tear from eye.>>


sweet lil ole Dashie --->







<----- mean scary MsEddie.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

DashAwayAll- I love that picture, very funny. If only she knew where the key was... :lol:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Key? Wut?







I have only had one cup of coffee.... what am I missing?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Well, she's not really riding the bike is she? She's just pretending. Right?! :shock:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Ah! Gotcha!

No, I am afraid that's the police photo. It's a little blurry cause Eds was hauling heiney past the speed trap at 157 mph. That's 675,987,635 kph for our metric friends. They finally caught her after a high speed chase. They never lost her... whenever she slipped away the police followed the trail of Jack Daniels miniatures that fell out of her pocket.

The lesson Eddi learned? When ya ride a hawg in a dress, always wear undies. :shock:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

****! Very funny! *Claps for DashAwayAll!*

I heard on the news the other night that when they caught her they let her ff with a warning. Do you think they should of put her in jail for a night?!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> I heard on the news the other night that when they caught her they let her ff with a warning.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Those poor officers will never be the same. Bet they are out of work on combat stress leave. 

I don't understand why she just didn't ride her broom. They never would have caught here then. Well, she did tell me once that the broomstick makes her Depends bunch up.


----------



## MsEddi

BURPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP, oh yummy, pass the mustard


----------



## DashAwayAll

Oh yeah????


----------



## CountryGirl43

OMG....I needed this!!! Glad to see our ole Dashie and Ms. Edds haven't lost it. 

Woooo Hooooo!!! :lol:


----------



## MsEddi

y'all think you can get away with trashing my good name????


----------



## DashAwayAll

Uh huh. Yeppers, ya old bat.

And don't you _dare_ make me loose this good parking spot just to bust a cap on yo a$$.









P.S. Eddi, take your hearing aid out. This silencer doesn't work worth a hoot.


----------



## MsEddi

Really don't make me go Ninja with my ruler on your happy butt and that's not a hearing aid in your ear you confused with your suppository again!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Oh ...
Well .... I did it on purpose. Out of Q-tips, ya know. Just don't talk dirty, I now have clean ears.

And what's this I hear about you sending your grandson to the Kraft Cheese factory playground????


----------



## MsEddi

ohhhhhhhhhh now you done it, you've made me get PITA (for all you who don't know PITA is pain in the a$$ and my grandson's nickname, LOL) Man after you!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Muahhahahahaha << evil laugh>>

Ahhhh, my sweetling, I have the to power to control little PITA!!!


----------



## MsEddi

Shame on you for tempting a super hero


----------



## MsEddi

Why Dashie what a big nose you have!!!!


----------



## Remali

LOL! {{grin}}


----------



## DashAwayAll

LOL Hey, even Superman had Cryptonite. So I 'll just load Pita up with sugar and sent him to YOUR house!! ready for four hours of lookit me lookit me and my personal favorite game, 

_why?why?why?why?why?why?why?why?_


----------



## DashAwayAll

Big nose, eh?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.







Thaaaaaaaaaaaat's right, bay-be. Come'mer so I can give your ole nasty self a smoochie.


----------



## MsEddi

okay baby but no slippin the tongue!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Okey dokey. Have some breakfast boogies instead.


----------



## MsEddi

Won't you join me?????


----------



## DashAwayAll

Is that Kellogg's brand Cow Boogies 'N Maggots? Oh boy! And Herbiedawg says it sure ain't breakfast without some fresh cow placenta!


----------



## MsEddi

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww you win, LOL


----------



## DashAwayAll

Pttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhh! ****


----------



## rums_mom

YAY!!!! I'm having fun now!

mary doing happy dance?


















Here's to you both!











Now behave or I'll send in the scary clowns!


----------



## MsEddi

Back at ya, Mary and you too Dashie.


----------



## rums_mom

HOLY John Wayne Gacy.......OMG! Now that is one freaky clown, I am gonna have nightmares and it is all MsEdds fault..................  

Getting my troops ready to secure the perimeter. Will shoot all clowns first and not bother with any questions.


----------



## MsEddi

Oh really???? and here are my troops, now back up you young whippersnappers!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

< shrieks in terror>

Ok, am sending _my _ scary guiy to git your clown..... bread him and flame broil him!! Would you like fries with that?


----------



## MsEddi

Flame on baby!!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

Hey! Slow down there, Weibie Roast man. Anybody bring stuff for S'mores??


----------



## MsEddi

I got the Marshmallow man hehe


----------



## rums_mom

Evil clowns? Marauding Marshmallow Men?

How about Scary Squirrels?


----------



## DashAwayAll

I ain't scared of no ghost! I mean, no pasty faced Atkins diet reject sissy boy! (A sailor suit? geeze. :roll: )


----------



## MsEddi

there's no need to fear!


----------



## Remali

lol....it's Underdog!  Too funny...

That clown....man, I'm not going to sleep tonite at all....... :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

**** this is too funny!


----------



## rums_mom

Come on in Renee, the water's fine!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

rums_mom said:


> Come on in Renee, the water's fine!


omg....i love ur avatar. its soooooo funnyyy!!! :lol:


----------



## Remali

I'm jumpin' right in....feet first!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

It's not underdog. It's Herbiedude!

Come on in, Remali .... the water is fine ....


----------



## MsEddi

Haha didn't you guys see the sign????


----------



## Remali

lol......oooohhhh I LOVE fish, it's my favorite food! :lol:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Awwwww, how could ya chow down on this big dreamer??


----------



## Remali

Yeah....but....how do I know it isn't Landshark??!!.....

...knock on the door........

Lady: Who is it? 
Landshark: Plumber. 
Lady: I didn't hire a plumber. Who is it!? 
Landshark: Flowers. 
Lady: What... for who? 
Landshark: Plumber 
Lady: ...you're...that crazy shark aren't you? 
Landshark: No maam, I am just a dolphin.. will you let me in please? 
Lady: A dolphin! OK!


----------



## MsEddi

Why gramma what big teeth you have!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

can i join??

watch out Remali its guna eat cha!


----------



## rums_mom

Sure Gingerrrr jump on in, the more the merrier.


----------



## MsEddi

Hey Ginger, Nice hair!!!


----------



## MsEddi

For Dash cause she lovessssssssssss pink!!! easy on gas too


----------



## MsEddi

Remali and Rum's mom you two can share this horse, hehe








But me thinks he's a little light in the horseshoes.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

These pictures are hilarious!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

MsEddi said:


> Hey Ginger, Nice hair!!!



thanks :wink: i did it myself. i saw you family yesterday and they told me to say hi..... :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

^^
Aw cute!


----------



## DashAwayAll

a_ pink_ bike??









Watch it with that pink hossies stuff MzEds! You'll make the whole system retch violently and crash! You _know_ that's what happened with the other place.

And Mum ....








.... I'm sending over a little friend to take care of your spider problem ....


----------



## MsEddi

Oh Dashie, get off me I'm sorry about the pink bike.....


----------



## MsEddi

Don't make me go mad monkey on ya , Ginger, LOL img]http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/4565_73590973_1.jpg[/img]


----------



## Gingerrrrr

here i made you a cake :lol:


----------



## MsEddi

But dahling I don't eat monkey, LOL


----------



## Gingerrrrr

pshh fine! then how about this cake?


----------



## MsEddi

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww your a sick puppy


----------



## DashAwayAll

You think that's bad? Here's Gingerrrr in her kitchen the other afternoon .....


----------



## Remali

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

DashAwayAll said:


> You think that's bad? Here's Gingerrrr in her kitchen the other afternoon .....



pffftttttt they were tasty...heres what DashAwayAll and MsEddi love to eat as a snack :wink:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

*gaackk* i just threw up in my mouth..

wth is that???? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i think its a bowl that someone had to eat at a fear factor challenge. :shock: :|


----------



## Salty_alydaR

it looks like a mixture of chow mien, marshmallows, scallops, fungus, steak, bones, vegetable oil and chicken broth

too bad this forum has no sick emoticons..


----------



## Gingerrrrr

honestly, i think there are some bugs in there too *shivers* :|


----------



## Salty_alydaR

i wouldn't be able to survive that show :shock:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Heheh


----------



## DashAwayAll

Yummy! SLOP! My favorite!! Num num num , <burp>







Where's the tartar sauce???


Hey Salty, here ya go hun.....







and







hee hee hee


----------



## MsEddi

Dash, you didn't like the pink bike so I found you this instead (hehe)


----------



## MsEddi

Ginger dahling, look what happened to you for eating that nasty pile of food


----------



## rums_mom

FEAR FACTOR!!! OH NO....I gag at the thought of that show.....









Love the pink car, I'll take it!
Much better than the skates I've been using.









You like bunnies don't you Edds? Cute little bunnie wabbits?


----------



## MsEddi

OMG, Rums mom are trying to kill me, LOL


----------



## Salty_alydaR

DashAwayAll said:


> Hey Salty, here ya go hun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hee hee hee


gee thanks Dash!


----------



## DashAwayAll

NOooooooooooooooo!!! Stop it Eds! Stop it right $#@! now!

What is that thing? A pink suppository for Solon ??

I am warning you







!!!


----------



## MsEddi

Oh suppository for solon good one, I sorry want to go cruisin??


----------



## Gingerrrrr

MsEddi said:


> Ginger dahling, look what happened to you for eating that nasty pile of food


 :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

OH ME! I DO! 

but TAG! you're the Designated Driver!


----------



## rums_mom

Oh yeah!









OOPS! my bad.............


----------



## Salty_alydaR

uh-ohh..i think you just hit this dogs brother :shock: 










and he doesnt look too happy...

and this little guy cant bear to watch


----------



## rums_mom

My Shih Tzu gives me that same look if we move her from her favorite spot on the bed.......... :x 

Watch out or the Gremlins will get ya'!









That all you got?


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ooo! looks like tis time to send in rienforcements from the air!
LET THE DOGFIGHTS BEGIN!


----------



## MsEddi

I too sleepy right now (that's my cat Aries, Goddess of war) and Molly the sweet dog.)


----------



## MsEddi

Don't make me drag you down! (Samson and Chloe, my granddaughter, LOL)


----------



## Gingerrrrr

AHH WATCH OUT!


----------



## MsEddi

Bring it on, Dude !!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ohh! dont make me go Tai Kwon Do on your butt!


----------



## MsEddi

WOW, Righteous cat,


----------



## rums_mom

Salty_alydaR said:


> ohh! dont make me go Tai Kwon Do on your butt!


Now that is a move that any warrior could appreciate!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

yea! we got ninja cats on the ground

and sniper cats in the buildings so keep your eyes up!!


----------



## MsEddi

This is Dash on vacation isn't she just so so soo Pink!!


----------



## GeminiJumper

lol


----------



## DashAwayAll

MsEddi said:


> This is Dash on vacation isn't she just so so soo Pink!!


I'mm baaaack....and _sombody_ nees to be punished .....


----------



## DashAwayAll

Sorry, double post.


----------



## DashAwayAll

yessssssssssssss... pink, eh? But I hear YOU favor yellow ......









** Dashie slowly turns her wicked gazed apon Mum and Gingerrrrrrr ( Salty is by passed - this one time -because of her flying beagle pic....) Are you afraid? Are you very afraid?


----------



## DashAwayAll

so sorry ... double post. Must be powerful mojo...


----------



## DashAwayAll

oops. Ok, got it figured out. operator error.


----------



## DashAwayAll

Ak! MsEddi cooti-fied my 'puter. lemme run a scan ... be back ....sorry everybody...


----------



## MsEddi

OHOH I's busted, but they is the cutest cooties and just for you.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

DashAwayAll said:


> yessssssssssssss... pink, eh? But I hear YOU favor yellow ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Dashie slowly turns her wicked gazed apon Mum and Gingerrrrrrr ( Salty is by passed - this one time -because of her flying beagle pic....) Are you afraid? Are you very afraid?




:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

DashAwayAll said:


> yessssssssssssss... pink, eh? But I hear YOU favor yellow ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Dashie slowly turns her wicked gazed apon Mum and Gingerrrrrrr ( Salty is by passed - this one time -because of her flying beagle pic....) Are you afraid? Are you very afraid?


thank you flying beagle!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 

i think ginger just went into shock haha!!
poor girl..


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Salty_alydaR said:


> thank you flying beagle!! :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> i think ginger just went into shock haha!!
> poor girl..



im on the floor twitching :shock:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

so, Dash likes pink

and Mum and Ginger like *ahem* yellow..

but i say









!!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

heres Dashy's husband









and heres MsEddi's grandchild









and what the heck?!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Gingerrrrr said:


> heres Dashy's husband


yea and here he is on her birthday, in her favorite color!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Salty_alydaR said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres Dashy's husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea and here he is on her birthday, in her favorite color!!
Click to expand...

here here was yesterday


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Gingerrrrr said:


> Salty_alydaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres Dashy's husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea and here he is on her birthday, in her favorite color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here here was yesterday
Click to expand...

here he was on thier vacation to Hawaii


----------



## Gingerrrrr

here he was as a little kid


----------



## Salty_alydaR

i'll bet Dashie is going to virtually kill us when she sees this!!

here he is last Halloween


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Salty_alydaR said:


> i'll bet Dashie is going to virtually kill us when she sees this!!


i know :shock:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

*runs and hides under bed*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

:lol:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Oh my. Tsk tsk tsk. You have been naughty naught girls while Dashie was away. You just don't understand....

Dashie ---->









Dashie's EX hubby --->









Dashie's new beau ---->










Salty..... here's a fella for ya, sweetums.









Poor lil ole Gingerrrr hasn't been seen since she dozed off on a park bench......









Now don't you worry your little heads about Dash. cause I know .....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. you have to sleep sometime ( muhahahahahahaha...)


----------



## MsEddi

I tried to warn them in time, the poor babies they have no idea what you can do, and she hates cats, LOL


----------



## DashAwayAll

** Grabs Salty by the ankle and pulls her out from under the bed*... Leggo! WTH are ya hanging onto? Leggo! grrrrrr*

YOU ! (ROTFLMAO ) Pink camel toe!! Ok, you started it!! Take _*THAT*!!!









Begins to sing _"ya ain't nuthin' but a flyin' hound dawg, cryin' all the time! Oh, you ain't nuthin' but a flyin' hound dawg ..."


----------



## Gingerrrrr

:lol:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Ooo lookit. Tropical fish with feet.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

DashAwayAll said:


> Ooo lookit. Tropical fish with feet.



:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: that picture is awsum!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ROFLMAO!! ok, ok Dashie!! you caught me pink handed!!
i surrender! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MsEddi

You know in a battle of wits with Dash, I feel unarmed, LOL


----------



## DashAwayAll

LOL Poor pookey.


----------



## MsEddi

Oh, did I mention your bed is ready for a visit?


----------



## DashAwayAll

ha! The beagles will have that licked spotless before I go to sleepies tonight.
However ...........


----------



## Gingerrrrr




----------



## Salty_alydaR

ohh i wouldn't eat in Dashie's bed!!

look what happend to the last kitty that did









:shock: :shock:


----------



## rums_mom

My camel toe------>>>
















<--MsEdds unibrow
*
What everygirl needs:*


----------



## MsEddi

I'll have you know, Rum, that I pluck!!!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

So do I...............


----------



## DashAwayAll

*NO* nasty kitties in Dashies bed.... unless they come with BBQ sauce. Hey Ed-.dieeeeeeee.. .wanna go for a little swim??







[/i]


----------



## Remali

Those penguins.....too funny....


----------



## rums_mom

Fine then, suit yourself!









I warned you!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

look!! they're brothers!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

hey Mum, girrrlfriend!


----------



## Gingerrrrr




----------



## firemom1

They are at it again, need a good laugh!


----------



## MsEddi

Hey Dashie, your still number one. LOL


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

So um? Who's Dashie?


----------



## DashAwayAll

Me!







Me is Dashie!! My hoss is Dash, ( Dash of Panache) so I am Dashie so y'all can tell who is who.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Ohh! Ok, sorry, the colour of my hair (blonde of course) must be showing in me.  :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

Dashie: hates cats and always wins at "picture battles" so don't even think of provoking her with an offensive picture :shock: 

Gingerrr and i made that mistake and its one we will never make again!! :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Salty_alydaR said:


> Dashie: hates cats and always wins at "picture battles" so don't even think of provoking her with an offensive picture :shock:
> 
> Gingerrr and i made that mistake and its one we will never make again!! :lol:



**** THINK AGAIN!!! MWAHHAHAHAHHA :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 


i found her underwear!!


----------



## Remali

lol..... those undies...... :shock:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ROFLMAO AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

i'm in no way a part of this!
whatcha gunna do Dashie????????


----------



## DashAwayAll

Thank God you found my delicate unmentionables! ( The blue ones double as a horse blanket at shows) Boyfriend was starting to fret about where I lost them!









Now, I am sending ya a little Thank You, Ginger, but don't worry. She's bringing her own afternoon snack.


----------



## DashAwayAll

AND for the record, I do not hate cats. I'm 'lergic.  I am a doggie person.

I LOVE cats..... especially with a little soy sauce, lo mien noodles, and ginger!


----------



## MsEddi

oh yeah you guys she does WOK cats, LOL couldn't resist.


----------



## MsEddi

And she does love pink and looks so good in it.


----------



## DashAwayAll

Keep up the pink *stuff* and ..... no cream cheese coffee crumb cake for YOU!









You may even fall right off Dashie's cookie list, toots. *** Sits back smugly to let the sheer horror of it settle on MsEddi like a cold night chill...***



* Wok cats..... ****


----------



## Gingerrrrr

:lol: :lol: 

Dashie trying to flush a neighborhood kid down the toilet.


----------



## MsEddi

I is soooo sowwy, pease fowgive me???








Live without cream cheese crumb cake just ain't worth livin.


----------



## DashAwayAll

Aw shucks Salty, the little dude wouldn't fit! He didn't want to swim out to Minnie-soda to visit mseddi, so I decided he could fly instead.


----------



## 3neighs

OMG, I think I just cracked a rib laughing so hard!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Join the club! :lol:


----------



## MsEddi

Y'all know Dash doesn't fly so wave as she goes through your town!


----------



## MsEddi

I may have partied a little too hard last night, do you think?


----------



## DashAwayAll

OMG! Cover your eyes!









MsEddie is flashin' her neeked pu*** !!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

:shock: :shock: 
EVERYBODY RUN AWAYY!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr




----------



## Gingerrrrr

DashAwayAll said:


> Hisses at MsEddi. Fine. Really. Be like that. However, I know you can't get within twenty feet of that cross without bursting into an atomic fireball yourself.
> Looks like it has to be Holy water at twenty paces << cue Clint Eastwood movie music >>Squints eyes, wiggles fingers over weapon.....
> 
> Draw when you're ready, partner. < spits>
> 
> .


----------



## rums_mom

The full moon has been keeping me busy.









Or maybe it was "something else"?


----------



## 3neighs

What happened to Dash and MsEddie?

Gingerrrrr, what did you do with them? :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3neighs said:


> What happened to Dash and MsEddie?
> 
> Gingerrrrr, what did you do with them? :lol:



hmmm wasnt meeeeeee :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

ok, i know its frowned upon to ressurect old posts..but this one is getting further and further down and will soon be lost..it always brings a smile to my face! and i miss all the antics that Dash and MsEddie get into!


----------



## DashAwayAll

We'll be bock.....you are not safe..... you never know what thread...when .. or where ....


----------

